# "unapprehendable"



## amaul

Γεια χαρά!

Θέλω ένα επίθετο που σημαίνει "κάτι που δεν μπορεί κανείς να πιάνει ή να συλλαμβάνει".
Είναι μια ισπανική λέξη, "inapresable" που σήμαινει περίπου, "unapprenhendable".
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Ευχαριστώ!!


----------



## shawnee

Προτείνω, 'unattainable'.


----------



## amaul

Ευχαριστώ! Αλλά θα ήθελα τη λέξη στα ελληνικά...


----------



## shawnee

Βλέπε «ανέφικτος» στο WR λεξικό.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

amaul said:


> Γεια χαρά!
> 
> Θέλω ένα επίθετο που σημαίνει "κάτι που δεν μπορεί κανείς να πιάνει ή να συλλαμβάνει".
> Είναι μια ισπανική λέξη, "inapresable" που σήμαινει περίπου, "unapprenhendable".
> Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Ευχαριστώ!!



Το «ανέφικτος» αποδίδει μεν καλά το unattainable, αλλά το unpprehendable μου φαίνεται ότι παραπέμπει μάλλον σε κάτι που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς με τη σκέψη, όχι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί, που δε μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί. Amaul, ποιο από τα δύο νοήματα αυτά αισθάνεσαι ότι ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο ισπανικό inapresable; Αν είναι το πρώτο, τότε προτείνω τη λέξη «ασύλληπτος».


----------



## Andrious

inapresable
*
ADJETIVO*

1Que no puede ser tomado, especialemnte con las manos:_viento inapresable; el tiempo inapresable._Sinónimo: inaprensible; inasible.


*ADJETIVO*

2Que es imposible de comprender o captar por ser demasiado sutil:_un personaje inapresable._Sinónimo: inaprensible.

Ποια από τις 2 έννοιες σε ενδιαφέρει;


----------



## amaul

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν μια λέξη που περιλαμβάνει τις δύο σημασίες. Αλλιώς, η πρώτη είναι πιο σημαντική.
Νομίζω ότι θα επιλέξω "ασύλληπτος". Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Perseas

amaul said:


> Θέλω ένα επίθετο που σημαίνει "κάτι που δεν μπορεί κανείς να *πιάνει* ή να *συλλαμβάνει*".



Εκτός από το «ασύλληπτος» υπάρχει και το «άπιαστος». Αν θέλεις πάντως, μπορείς να γράψεις την πρόταση που σε ενδιαφέρει, για να δούμε τι ταιριάζει καλύτερα.


----------



## amaul

Από τα ισπανικά είναι, όμως.

*Un cante por  bollería*
*Ένα λεσβιάδικο τραγούδι*
*Aldo Narejos*


Me desprendería sin pensar de mis apreciadas partes.
Eres una musa incompatible,
mi diva inapresable.


.
Θα παρατούσα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη
τα αγαπημένα μου αχαμνά.
Είσαι αταίριαστη μούσα,
*η ασύλληπτη ντίβα μου.*


----------



## Perseas

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ! Το «ανέφικτη» δεν ταιριάζει ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός στο «ντίβα». Τα  «άφθαστη», «απλησίαστη», «ασύλληπτη», «άπιαστη» και ίσως το «αξεπέραστη» θα μπορούσαν, νομίζω. Προσωπικά θα προτιμουσα ένα από τα 2 πρώτα, αλλά ίσως μπορούν να βοηθήσουν περισσότερο όσοι γνωρίζουν τις σημασίες του "inapresable" στα Ισπανικά.


----------



## Andrious

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το τραγούδι μιλά για έναν τύπο που γουστάρει τρελά μια γυναίκα της οποίας, όμως, της αρέσουν οι γυναίκες και όχι οι άντρες, οπότε ο τύπος λέει ότι θα θυσίαζε τα τέτοια του προκειμένου να γίνει γυναίκα για να έχει μια ευκαιρία να την κατακτήσει. Σωστά; Οπότε εδώ νομίζω ότι θα ταίριαζε κάτι από τα παρακάτω: "η απλησίαστη/ απαγορευμένη ντίβα μου". Αν θες κάτι πιο περιγραφικό, που είναι και πιο ακριβές μεταφραστικά, θα μπορούσες να πεις: "η ντίβα μου, την οποία δε μπορώ να αγγίξω/ πλησιάσω/ κατακτήσω/ κάνω δική μου". Δε θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει το "ασύλληπτη" εδώ.


----------



## amaul

Ναι, ακριβώς! Ευχαριστώ!


----------

